# GPS COMBO



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why a combo?
Why not an inexpensive gps and an inexpensive depthfinder?
I haven't liked electronic combinations since I owned a TV-VCR combo.
One part goes bad, you have to replace the whole thing.


----------



## simpleman (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Brett, I think I'll opt for a hand held gps and a mounted fishfinder. Thanks,Clint


----------

